# Income Tax Return Moolah!



## DF (Mar 14, 2013)

I got my refund back! $5500 clams.  I plan on doing the responsible thing this year & payoff some debt.  This will cover my second morgage (damn, divorce will set a brother back) & payoff my credit card.  Also, I may buy myself a Kindle Fire.  

Anyone buying anything exciting with their refund?


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 14, 2013)

Will be placing an order for more GH, and another cycle of test for the summer. Also need some plates for my gym, since I hit my goal I dont have enough weight to go any higher.


----------



## Braw16 (Mar 14, 2013)

If I didn't owe in 12 grand I would do something but it looks like a easy payment plan for me


----------



## whitelml (Mar 14, 2013)

I remeber when me and wife werent married yet and she would claim single mom with our two kids.  We would get a shit ton back.  Gonna be getting me a nice dumbell setup for basement and a new treadmill for wifey.


----------



## mattyice (Mar 14, 2013)

Buy something nice for the gf...


----------



## Yaya (Mar 14, 2013)

I plan on buying a vcr


----------



## oldskool954 (Mar 14, 2013)

Gonna buy lasik surgery so a mofo can see again!


----------



## mattyice (Mar 14, 2013)

Yaya said:


> I plan on buying a vcr



Why not go with the Betamax?


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 14, 2013)

oldskool954 said:


> Gonna buy lasik surgery so a mofo can see again!



I got mine done 4 years ago. It was the best thing I ever did. I have to take 4 grams of fish oil ed to help with the dryness.


----------



## HH (Mar 14, 2013)

Yaya said:


> I plan on buying a vcr



Now this is what im talking about here


----------



## amore169 (Mar 14, 2013)

I will be saving this years money, I need to replace the roof in my house so that's where it's going.


----------



## HH (Mar 14, 2013)

I tell my self every year that im going to be smart and invest in a CD or something of the sort for a few years but that never happens.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 14, 2013)

CVL Tren


----------



## HH (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## grind4it (Mar 14, 2013)

I haven't got one of those in 20 years. Enjoy brothers


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2013)

I bought a half pound of bologna with my refund check...

It's nice that I pay 1200 per month in child support but can't claim my daughter as a dependent.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I bought a half pound of bologna with my refund check...
> 
> It's nice that I pay *1200 per month *in child support but can't claim my daughter as a dependent.



HOLY F#@K !!!!! Thats my house payment.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 14, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> HOLY F#@K !!!!! Thats my house payment.



DAMN I second that Holy F#@K :-0

Damn POB that's just not right geeze


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 14, 2013)

credit card, student loan, car payments.  fuck i need loot bad


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 14, 2013)

HH said:


>



Ain't nobody got time fo' dat!


----------



## DF (Mar 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I bought a half pound of bologna with my refund check...
> 
> It's nice that I pay 1200 per month in child support but can't claim my daughter as a dependent.



That is insane!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> HOLY F#@K !!!!! Thats my house payment.



I pay her mortgage and property tax bill... Fuck it though I don't care.  My daughter has a nice place to live because of it.  If I wasn't paying this she would probably move back in with her parents. And I don't want their white trash influence on my daughter's impressionable mind. I honestly never complain about it except when it comes to the fact that I can't claim her as a dependent when she clearly is.

BTW she is also on my health insurance along with my daughter...  Factor that shit in too and we're closer to 1800 or so per month.

My fiance on the other hand has a different opinion altogether... I keep telling her if she needs money so bad, sell the engagement ring lol


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 14, 2013)

Despite our best efforts Mrs. Vette and myself have been unable to avoid paying a massive tax burden and have failed to receive an over payment return from our commander in thief and the clowns who can't run Turbo-tax but oversee a one million plus word tax code.

Yea, I'm bitter....
Vette


----------



## chicken wing (Mar 14, 2013)

Gear and moe gear!


----------



## oldskool954 (Mar 14, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I got mine done 4 years ago. It was the best thing I ever did. I have to take 4 grams of fish oil ed to help with the dryness.



Damn that sounds shitty. Is it bad the dry eye? Was the procedure u had done with a laser or a knife?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 14, 2013)

get a high class hooker DF


----------



## DF (Mar 14, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> get a high class hooker DF



That would be money well spent.  However, I think I'll be getting a date from the reunion chick.  So, I'll continue to whack it for now.


----------



## PFM (Mar 14, 2013)

Getting back less then Obama's Pay Roll Tax Increase is beating out over the full year.


----------



## PFM (Mar 14, 2013)

PFM said:


> Getting back less then Obama's Pay Roll Tax Increase is beating out over the full year.



Oh yeah...............for you Liberal Dick Suckers............that was a Campaign Promise NOT to increase taxes.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 14, 2013)

Whats a refund?  Ive been self employed too long..


----------



## DF (Mar 14, 2013)

My accountant always manages to pull something out of his ass.  Love him!  Credit card balance is now $0.00.  Of course I was going to payoff the mortgage online, but they want a certified check.  Assholes!  Now I have to run around & shit.  I'll make sure to wipe my dirty ass on the check.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> My accountant always manages to pull something out of his ass.  Love him!  Credit card balance is now $0.00.  Of course I was going to payoff the mortgage online, but they want a certified check.  Assholes!  Now I have to run around & shit.  I'll make sure to wipe my dirty ass on the check.



You're gonna own your home outright? Debt free? Holy shit man. Threading the needle.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 14, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Will be placing an order for more GH, and another cycle of test for the summer. Also need some plates for my gym, since I hit my goal I dont have enough weight to go any higher.



stay on craigslist brother you can find plate weight cheap  I have an app I dont know if you use android or apple etc. search for 

craigslist notifications , it allows you to set up search parameters and notifies you when someone posts what your looking for


----------



## DF (Mar 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> You're gonna own your home outright? Debt free? Holy shit man. Threading the needle.



I wish POB.  It's my second mortgage.  I had to pay the ex to get rid of her.  Worth every fucking penny too.


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 15, 2013)

Yaya said:


> I plan on buying a vcr



you gonna buy a cassette player to go with that VCR?


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 15, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I got my refund back! $5500 clams.  I plan on doing the responsible thing this year & payoff some debt.  This will cover my second morgage (damn, divorce will set a brother back) & payoff my credit card.  Also, I may buy myself a Kindle Fire.
> 
> Anyone buying anything exciting with their refund?



HGH by the plenty... Oh and I'll probably buy my wife a toothbrush or something..


----------



## staxs (Mar 15, 2013)

Paying off Debt wish it could go for 2000IU of GH but I gotta get my credit back up


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> stay on craigslist brother you can find plate weight cheap  I have an app I dont know if you use android or apple etc. search for
> 
> craigslist notifications , it allows you to set up search parameters and notifies you when someone posts what your looking for



Thanks man,

  I have been watching and have missesed some locally for the lack of funds so I'll be good now.


----------



## R1rider (Mar 15, 2013)

I will try try to save it this time..... I have a lot of expenses coming up in the last quarter of 2013


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 16, 2013)

vacation with the wife...
no kids yet so we travel.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 17, 2013)

I am stacking doe this year ! just got back  from the honeymoon in Jamaica (Iberostar Grand Montego Bay . I have to get back there asap . Anyone considering Jamaica Needs to look at this place it was TITS


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 17, 2013)

an engagement ring


----------



## DF (Mar 17, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> an engagement ring



Oh no! Another one bites the dust.


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 17, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Oh no! Another one bites the dust.



hahahaha....it's been two years, it's time.  all she's getting is aring and a hard dick though!  we've both been married once and divorced so we mutually agreed just to go elope and then maybe take a nice vacation later.


----------



## DF (Mar 17, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> hahahaha....it's been two years, it's time.  all she's getting is aring and a hard dick though!  we've both been married once and divorced so we mutually agreed just to go elope and then maybe take a nice vacation later.



Congrats brother!


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 17, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Congrats brother!



well, won't be happening right now....but sometime in the near future.  she doesn't know.


----------

